# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Ограничение интернета на рабочих станциях

## lelik0ik

Подскажите плиз как на локальных машинах закрыть некоторые сайты (вконтакте и т.п.)И?

----------


## igorek8686

сам простое пускать всех через прокси , если только нужно отфильтровать контент то пойдут простые программки CCProxy, SmallProxy, Tmetr(не пробовал) сам пользуюсь трафик инспектором нравиться, если не хочешпариться с проксей , в Internet Explorer в свойствах есть вкладка Содержание - ограничение доступа кнопка включить дальше добавить разрешенные узлы , а остальные браузеры запретить на запуск в реестре

----------


## lelik0ik

Спасибо буду пробовать! С прокси не получится, машины смотрят в инет через циску! Может на ней можно что то настроить?
Ещё что-то слышал про файлик host? вроде там можно что-то прописать?

Да кстати, а как другие браузеры закрыть в реестре?

----------


## igorek8686

да в файле хост прописать узлы и запретить их лежит здесь(Systemroot\Windows\System32\Drivers\etc  )  пишеш (127.0.0.1  www.yandex.ru   чистиш кеш сайте не запуститься , файл работает как днс(forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?forum=8&topic=7362).  
в реестре так:
(19:50:34 14/09/2008)
в разделе HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\ Windows\CurrentVerson\Policies\Explorer надо создать пареметр DWORD с ключём DisallowRun и значением 1

(19:51:01 14/09/2008)
Затем надо создать подраздел с этим же именем DisallowRun и в нем указать список запрещенных программ в виде строковых параметров. Записи в этом подразделе пронумеровываются, начиная с 1, и содержат строки с путями (необязательно) и именами приложений. Файлы должны быть с расширением. Например, Word.exe, Excel.exe. Например:

"1" - "calc.exe"
"2" - "thebat.exe"
"3" - "hl.exe"

можно и через свой комп всех пускать ты же в сетевой прописываешь основной шлюз и днс Циско своего , или как сделано у тебя не знаю!?,,, у тебя инет есть(твой комп уже может раздавать инет) потом на компах в сети указываешь  в браузере проксей твой комп ,, .. если тупо резать надо страничку по пробуй CCproxy    
можно с UG попробовать

те проще будет с прокси че нидь придумать не будеш же ты носиться с этими файлами хост и реестроми по всем компам настраивать , разберешься будеш видеть куда люди ходят и че делают

----------


## lelik0ik

На циске DHCP поднят, ну и смотрят все компы через него в инет + программа ещё которая через инет работает.
Спасибо за ответы, походу придется файлик хост править, а инет через себя пропустить не получится наверно, или нат поднять? и через него все компы перенастроить?

----------


## igorek8686

это тебе как удобнее ,, выбирай .. сколько компов ?  если пойдешь хост править файлы заодно  и удаленный доступ сделай чтоб не бегать ,

----------


## lelik0ik

компов штук 15, а насчет удаленного доступа, я там пстоянно не сижу, а из вне только vpn clientom citrix можно, так как всё закрыто (((

----------

